# Problem: Kein Internetempfang (gelbes Dreieck in der Taskleiste)



## Daxelinho (10. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend,

Mein Bruder hat seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass in der Taskleiste dieses gelbe Warndreieck bei der Internetverbindung angezeigt wird. Bisher half nichts. Weder das offensichtliche, also den PC und den Router neustarten, noch diverse Problemlösungsansätze von Google und selbst nachdem der PC formatiert wurde, ist das Dreieck weiterhin sichtbar. Das dubiose ist, dass bei allen anderen Geräten im Netzwerk das Internet ohne große Probleme funktioniert. Manchmal ist die Verbindung etwas problematisch (Ping geht hoch, YT geht nicht), aber das kann auch gut am ISP liegen (KabelDeutschland) (siehe unten beim Router)

Daten zum PC:
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
Mainboard: MSI Z170A-G45 GAMING

Die restliche Hardware ist glaube ich irrelevant. Ansonsten kann ich sie gerne noch angeben.

Router: Ist schon etwas älter: TP-Link WR1043ND (was sagt ihr dazu? Können die Ping-Probleme an den anderen Rechnern auch daran liegen?)
Von da aus wird das Internet zum einen an mobile Geräte natürlich per WLAN verteilt und an die festen PCs über D-Lan, konkret über drei devolo dLAN 500 duo+, gesendet. Im devolo-Cockpit wird die Verbindung zum entsprechenden Gerät mit 252 Mbit/s angegeben.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt noch weitere Ideen, wie das Problem behoben werden kann.


LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2017)

Was sagen ipconfig, ping und tracert?
Kabel gecheckt?


----------



## fotoman (11. Februar 2017)

Ich würde ja nach einander mal forlgendes versuchen:


Was sagt IPConfig in der Konsole: gibt es da einen DNS und einen Gateway. Der Gateway sollte der Router sein, der DNS-Server einer von KD. Es müssen die selben selben Angaben wie bei den übrigen Geräten sein. 
Kann der PC andere PCs im Netz erreichen (mittels Name und/oder IP). Sofohl per Ping wie auch eine Dateifreigabe ) 
Falls möglich mal einen WLan-Stick oder ein anderes Kabel nutzen. Oder den PC direkt per Kabel an den Router stecken (also ohne DLan, APs, Switches usw.) 
ALLE Sicherheitssoftware auf dem Rechner temporär deaktivieren. 
IP V6 auf dem PC deaktivieren. 
Von DHCP auf eine feste IP umstellen oder nur den Standardgateway 
Auf dem Router prüfen, ob die MAC-Adresse und/oder der Anschluss des PCs nicht vom Internet ausgeschlossen ist. 




Daxelinho schrieb:


> Router: Ist schon etwas älter: TP-Link WR1043ND  (was sagt ihr dazu?


Etwas älter? Keine Ahnung,was Du für  Vorstellungen hast. Bei mir hängt seit 2010 am KD-Modem (gibt es seite Jahren m.W.n. schon nicht mehr) ein noch viel älterer Linksys-Router mit 54 MBit  WLan. Der funktioniert problemlos und reicht für die 32 MBit-Leitung aus. MIt YT habe ich hier auch nie Probleme (falls die Leitung nicht allgemein überbucht ist, weil ein paar nachbarn das Internet mit einer Videothek verwechseln). Probleme damit gibt es bei mir nur, wenn ein u.U. genutzter VPN mal wieder keine Lust hat.

Wen der Router richtig konfiguriert ist und nciht gekaptert wurde, sollte der nicht das Problem sein. Was "richtig konfiguriert" bedeutet, hängt von euren Anforderungen ab. Die Einstellungen gehen beim Neustart nciht verloren.

Ach so, ich gehe davon aus, dass das Problem auf einem "echten", physikalisch installierten Windows existiert, nicht in einer VM (sonst kommen deren Netzwerkeinstellungen u.U. noch störend dazu).


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Februar 2017)

So, was noch erschwerend dazu kommt ist, dass das Internet manchmal geht, manchmal für ein paar Minuten oder jetzt gerade über mehrere Stunden.
Haben jetzt trotzdem mal ein paar Test gemacht und folgende Ergebnisse erzielt:



> Was sagt IPConfig in der Konsole: gibt es da einen DNS und einen Gateway. Der Gateway sollte der Router sein, der DNS-Server einer von KD. Es müssen die selben selben Angaben wie bei den übrigen Geräten sein.


Der Standardgateway ist der Router mit 192.168.1.1 aber der DNS-Server ist ebenfalls der Router mit der selben IP. Die Angaben stimmen aber mit dem von meinem PC überein.



> Kann der PC andere PCs im Netz erreichen (mittels Name und/oder IP). Sofohl per Ping wie auch eine Dateifreigabe )


Von seinem PC meinen anzupingen klappt. Aber was mir dabei aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich von meinem PC (der ja problemlos funkioniert) versuche, seinen PC anzupingen, dann funktioniert das nicht. Router anpingen funktioniert auf beiden PCs.



> Falls möglich mal einen WLan-Stick oder ein anderes Kabel nutzen. Oder den PC direkt per Kabel an den Router stecken (also ohne DLan, APs, Switches usw.)






> IP V6 auf dem PC deaktivieren.


Probieren wir, falls das Internet mal wieder aussetzt.




> Von DHCP auf eine feste IP umstellen oder nur den Standardgateway





> Auf dem Router prüfen, ob die MAC-Adresse und/oder der Anschluss des PCs nicht vom Internet ausgeschlossen ist.


Beides schon probiert, damals ohne Erfolg.

Um alles zusammen zu fassen: Das Internet geht (noch). Einfach so, nachdem der PC mal wieder neugestartet wurde.

LG


----------



## fotoman (13. Februar 2017)

Das hört sich fast danach an, dass irgeindeine "Sicherheitssoftware" auf dem PC die Verbindung lahm legt, Ports schließt oder sonstige Dinge unterbindet. Wenn das ganze zeitgesteuert immer zur selben Uhrzeit auftreten würde, ginge mein Tip ja richtung Kinderschutzsoftware.

Vieleicht schlägt auch irgendeine Stromsparmaßnahme zu, weckt den Netzwerktreiber nicht wieder korrekt auf oder initialisiert den Treiber dabei nicht korrekt. Sowas kenne ich von einem meiner Tablets (damals unter Win 8.1). Da half für das WLan auch nur ein Reboot oder die Windows-Problemehebung (die dann den Treiber zurück setzt).

Ein Ping sollte im lokaen Netz eigntlich immer funktionierten. Außer, der Router oder eine Firewall blockt ihn.

Interessant ist es natürlich, ob die ganzen Aktionen auch dann im LAN  funktionieren, wenn das Internet nicht erreichbar ist. Vieleicht fällt einer der DLan Adapter auch in den Tiefschlaf und wacht automatisch nicht wieder korrekt auf.

U.U. auch mal direkt am Router einen Laptop mit Wireshark laufen lassen und prüfen, was dort von betroffenen PC alles ankommt.


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Februar 2017)

> Das hört sich fast danach an, dass irgeindeine "Sicherheitssoftware" auf dem PC die Verbindung lahm legt, Ports schließt oder sonstige Dinge unterbindet. Wenn das ganze zeitgesteuert immer zur selben Uhrzeit auftreten würde, ginge mein Tip ja richtung Kinderschutzsoftware.


Aber der PC war komplett formatiert und Windows frisch installiert. Habe ich  glaube ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, es ist Windows 7 x64




> Vieleicht schlägt auch irgendeine Stromsparmaßnahme zu, weckt den Netzwerktreiber nicht wieder korrekt auf oder initialisiert den Treiber dabei nicht korrekt. Sowas kenne ich von einem meiner Tablets (damals unter Win 8.1). Da half für das WLan auch nur ein Reboot oder die Windows-Problemehebung (die dann den Treiber zurück setzt).


Das könnte sein, aber meistens half kein Reboot. Aktueller Stand ist, dass das Internet seit knapp 24 Stunden ohne Probleme läuft.




> Interessant ist es natürlich, ob die ganzen Aktionen auch dann im LAN funktionieren, wenn das Internet nicht erreichbar ist. Vieleicht fällt einer der DLan Adapter auch in den Tiefschlaf und wacht automatisch nicht wieder korrekt auf.


Richtig, konnte ich bisher "leider" noch nicht überprüfen. Der DLan-Adapter war zumindest zu jeder Zeit über das Devolo-Cockpit erreichbar und andere PCs hatten am gleichen Adapter zu selben Zeit Internetempfang.




> U.U. auch mal direkt am Router einen Laptop mit Wireshark laufen lassen und prüfen, was dort von betroffenen PC alles ankommt.


Wäre eine Option, wenn es mal wieder nicht funkioniert.

Wie gesagt, im Moment läuft alles problemlos. Das Problem trat aber auch in der Vergangenheit auf und verwand plötzlich von heute auf morgen wieder und das Internet lief für viele Monate. Mal sehen, wie lange es dieses mal so bleibt. Wenn es wieder was neues gibt, dann melde ich mich. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo Daxelinho,

also, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Zugriff auf das Internet bei dir im großen und ganzen problemlos ist. Das gelbe Warndreieck bei deinem Netzwerksymbol in der Taskleiste will aber trotz alledem nicht verschwinden. Ich kann dir evtl. zwei Lösungsansätze bieten, hoffe, dass einer greift:

1. Prüfe, ob in den Adaptereinstellungen deines Netzwerkadapters alle Haken wie im Screenshot gesetzt sind,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Deaktiviere jegliche nicht benötigte LAN-Verbindung mit Rechtsklick darauf und Auswahl von "Deaktivieren",



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Setzen fester IP-Adressen samt Eintrag von Subnet Mask usw. empfehle ich persönlich nicht, sofern dein Router die IP-Adressen verwaltet und du nicht unbedingt auf feste IPs angewiesen bist. Demzufolge alles auf "Automatisch" stehen lassen, sonst baut man sich ungewollt eine weitere Fehlerquelle ein.

Starte deinen Rechner anschließend neu und prüfe das Verhalten erneut.

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße.


----------



## Daxelinho (14. Februar 2017)

Danke, werden wir im Falle der Fälle auf jeden Fall umsetzten, aber im Moment würde ich eher auf "Never change a running system" vertrauen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daxelinho (28. Februar 2017)

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn das Problem nicht mehr wieder kommt.

Naja, haben jetzt mal alle Schritte durch, aber es hat bisher nichts gebracht. Ich habe euch mal die aktuelle ipconfig unten im Spoiler eingefügt. Evtl. könnt ihr daran irgendwas festellen.




Spoiler



Windows-IP-Konfiguration


   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : nervermind
   Prim„res DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . : 
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein


Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:


   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: 
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Killer e2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : D8-CB-8A-CB-B5-15
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.109(Bevorzugt) 
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 88.134.230.161
                                       88.134.230.225
   NetBIOS ber TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert


Tunneladapter isatap.{2B0A456B-DC43-431A-9103-32C7875A96E0}:


   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: 
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja



Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei "Medienstatus" "Medium getrennt" steht. Ist aber bei meinem PC, der ja tadellos funktioniert, auch der Fall. Und mit genau den gleichen Einstellungen, also DHCP / ip v6 deaktiviert funktioniert das Internet bei meinem PC.

LG


----------



## Malkolm (28. Februar 2017)

Nächster Schritt: tracert google.com (oder eine beliebige andere Adresse). Sollte der Fehler “hostname nicht gefunden“ lauten, ist es ein Problem mit den dns Einträgen. Bei “Verbindung nicht möglich“ eher ein Problem mit den IP adressen oder routereinstellungen.


----------



## Jumboy3 (1. März 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Nächster Schritt: tracert google.com (oder eine beliebige andere Adresse). Sollte der Fehler “hostname nicht gefunden“ lauten, ist es ein Problem mit den dns Einträgen. Bei “Verbindung nicht möglich“ eher ein Problem mit den IP adressen oder routereinstellungen.



Hi,

ich bin der Bruder und habe es mal ausprobiert und ein Bild angehängt. Das Problem ist ja schon gut beschrieben.


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2017)

Ok, das bedeutet, dass der DNS-lookup nicht funktioniert. Bedeutet: Der Versuch die IP-Adresse hinter google.com herauszufinden ist gescheitert. Warum genau gilt es jetzt herauszufinden.

1) Probiere mal direkt einen ping auf 8.8.8.8 (alternativ auch tracert 8.8.8.8). 
-> Ist der Ping erfolgreich, trage mal die google dns (8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4) über die adaptereinstellungen (da wo man auch eine statische IP vergeben kann) ein.
-> ist der ping nicht erfolgreich gehe zu 2)

2) Probiere einen ping an den Router (192.168.1.1).
-> Geht auch dieser nicht, probiere mal die vergabe eine statischen IP (z.B. 192.168.1.250)
-> ist er jedoch erfolgreich liegt das problem tiefer


----------



## Jumboy3 (1. März 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ok, das bedeutet, dass der DNS-lookup nicht funktioniert. Bedeutet: Der Versuch die IP-Adresse hinter google.com herauszufinden ist gescheitert. Warum genau gilt es jetzt herauszufinden.
> 
> 1) Probiere mal direkt einen ping auf 8.8.8.8 (alternativ auch tracert 8.8.8.8).
> -> Ist der Ping erfolgreich, trage mal die google dns (8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4) über die adaptereinstellungen (da wo man auch eine statische IP vergeben kann) ein.
> ...




Ok.. Nichts ist erfolgreich, nicht einmal der letzte Punkt, die Vergabe einer statischen IP.


----------



## DOcean (1. März 2017)

Ich tippe da der Rest an Geräte geht und auch Neuinstall von Win nix bringt auf die Karte/Chip in dem PC (oder doch nur das Kabel)

Habt ihr schon mal einen alternativen Weg aufgebaut zum Router (WLAN Stick, USB Netzwerk Karte)?


----------



## Jumboy3 (1. März 2017)

> Habt ihr schon mal einen alternativen Weg aufgebaut zum Router (WLAN Stick, USB Netzwerk Karte)?



Alsoo. Wir haben jez folgendes gemacht:
PC direkt am Router angeschlossen, anderes LAN -Kabel.
- hat geklappt

PC wieder am alten Platz mit altem (also dem vorherigen) DLAN-Adapter + altem LAN-Kabel angschlossen.
-hat nicht geklappt

DLAN-Adapter an einer neuen Steckdose angeschlossen, auch vorheriges LAN-Kabel.
-hat geklappt, 
jedoch konnte ich beobachten, dass unten beim "Netzwerk-Icon" erst ein "X" war, für ne 1/4 Sekunde, dann das lade Symbol, für ein paar Sekunden und dann für eine halbe Sekunde das "bekannte"  Warndreieck. Dann halt nichts mehr, wie normaler Weise.
Ich kenne alle diese Symbole, aber es ist doch nicht normal, dass diese angezeigt werden, oder?

Jez geht's, aber mich interessiert es schrecklich, warum es sonst manchmal nicht ging und manchmal schon, auch, wie vorher schon beschrieben, für 6 Stunden nicht (nach Start) manchmal aber nach 10 min ging. Und warum es kam wie es sonst immer (hatte dieses Problem ja schon öfter, ich glaube auch an verschieden Steckdosen..) ging.. Plötzlich und ohne einen wirklichen Grund.
Natürlich is die Frage auch, ob das jez der Fehler bzw. die Lösung war.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank 

Falls das Problem jedoch wieder mal auftreten wird, werde ich mich (oder mein Bruder) hier melden. 

LG


----------



## DOcean (1. März 2017)

Es läuft nicht zufällig Herd,Waschmaschine, Trockner oder sowas wenn das Netzwerk ausfällt?

Normalerweise kein Problem, aber bei dir scheint ja wirklich der DLAN Teil instabil zu sein...


----------



## Jumboy3 (1. März 2017)

DOcean schrieb:


> Es läuft nicht zufällig Herd,Waschmaschine, Trockner oder sowas wenn das Netzwerk ausfällt?
> 
> Normalerweise kein Problem, aber bei dir scheint ja wirklich der DLAN Teil instabil zu sein...



Darauf habe ich noch nicht geachtet. Werde ich mal machen. Aber es geht bzw. ging ja auch schon 3 Monate, bis der Fehler aus dem Nichts kam, wo bestimmt alles mal lief und es offensichtlich ging. Ich versteh es nicht genau 

LG


----------



## Jumboy3 (5. März 2017)

Puuh..

Das Problem hat dieses mal ja echt nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Das gleiche wie immer, einfach weg. Direkt am Router geht's, oben bei mir nicht mehr, an der neuen Steckdose nicht (wo es letztes mal ja ging) und an der alten auch nicht. Wobei, wie beschrieben, es schon an allen ging und jez leider auch an allen das Problem auftrat. Ich werde jez ein neues LAN-Kabel + DLAN-Adapter bestellen. Da müsste das Problem liegen, aber warum es so einfach auftritt und teilweise geht, keine Ahnung.


LG


----------



## Jumboy3 (5. März 2017)

Ich habe jez den Adapter mit meinem Bruder getauscht, jez geht's.
Wir werden nun beobachteten, ob der Fehler nochmal auftritt, je nach dem, bei wem es auftritt kann man ja logisch sehen, an was es liegt.

LG


----------

